# Do straight guys like tomboys?



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I mentioned this briefly in another thread, then I think it probably deserves its own topic, (another continuation of my "gender studies" lol). Do straight guys like tomboys? Obviously some lesbian women are into masculine-looking women, so I'm curious about straight guys. And when I mention "tomboy", I *don't* mean "sporty" or "adventurous" or "has interests that are associated with masculinity". I really mean androgynous, in looks and behavior (body language, way of connecting with other people, personality, etc).

I'm curious, because it seems that I've ran into more girls who are into rather feminine guys than guys who are into rather masculine girls. I used to look obviously androgynous until around 16-17, until I decided that it was equally fun to dress in female drag as it is in male drag (hahaha), but my relationships with both the same sex and the opposite sex are still not exactly "feminine" (e.g. with men who really show their masculinity, I tend to act more masculine). And I think when I did have a more masculine appearance, no guy took a second look at me; while after I dress up more femininely, they'd seem a bit surprised when they discover that my personality isn't exactly "feminine".


Err ,to stress the point, I guess, now would be a good picture time, haha


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

well, I personally am into girls like this. I dated a blonde with a pixie cut that played rugby. She turned lesbian later apparently. I guess she was bi or something, she seemed to be into cock when I was with her.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I like the tomboyish attitude I guess, I find it sort of cute. But I can't say I like the gangster-ish look some of them have. Like the 2nd and 4th pictures. As for the third... I swear that's a guy! No way that's a girl. xD


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Some of us do, some of us don't; what's likely true across the board, though, is that we don't appreciate a girl faking it. That said, I'd prefer a girl whom I can trust to think for herself and not get herself into the kind of trouble I need to be rescuing her from ever other day.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

^ Well, that kind of person could have any appearance or personality. Sorry, I'm not asking about straight guys in general, I'm asking for *your* opinion, do *you* like tomboys?



Alddous1031 said:


> Well, I like the tomboyish attitude I guess, I find it sort of cute. But I can't say I like the gangster-ish look some of them have. Like the 2nd and 4th pictures. As for the third... I swear that's a guy! No way that's a girl. xD


Dude yeah that's a girl (Amber Liu from girlband called "f(x)" )


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Those photos are today's tomboy? Im getting old.

Nothing there caught my eye. My idea of tomboy is much different, and I like *them.*


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Grim said:


> Those photos are today's tomboy? Im getting old.
> 
> Nothing there caught my eye. My idea of tomboy is much different, and I like *them.*


Please do show your idea of tomboy


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think what he might mean is the tomboy that _looks_ like a girl, but acts in masculine-ish ways.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i like the attitube more than the look, though the first one and the last one are kinda nice. i like boobs though...


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

What you're going to get from this thread: some do, some don't.


----------



## Babieca (Jul 31, 2011)

I absolutely adore cute looking tomboy girls - if they are athletic, a definite bonus because I like sports, and also if they identify with guys they are easier to communicate with. But I'm not into masculine looking girls, tbh.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

ficsci said:


> Please do show your idea of tomboy


Did a brief image search, and yes... I'm old.

Tomboy is jeans a t-shirt, or flannel shirt... Maybe a ball cap. Looks like one of the guys. Out goofing around or playing ball like one of the guys. Though these days what does that even mean? Men run around trying hard to look like one of the girls. The photos I'm seeing, everyone looks emo, or neopunk. Tomboys were more rugged than the chicks sitting at home playing with dolls, but they were still girls. Now it seems like the whole concept of gender is unfashionable.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Grim said:


> Did a brief image search, and yes... I'm old.
> 
> Tomboy is jeans a t-shirt, or flannel shirt... Maybe a ball cap. Looks like one of the guys. Out goofing around or playing ball like one of the guys. Though these days what does that even mean? Men run around trying hard to look like one of the girls. The photos I'm seeing, everyone looks emo, or neopunk. Tomboys were more rugged than the chicks sitting at home playing with dolls, but they were still girls. Now it seems like the whole concept of gender is unfashionable.


very good post, i very much so agree with you


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

If I wanted to date men, I'd be gay. I don't find any of those pictures attractive. Now a tomboy personality with similar interests is awesome, just so long as it isn't everything you are. I love women because they're women. It doesn't mean embracing stereotypes, but feeling comfortable with and expressing femininity.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ephemerald said:


> If I wanted to date men, I'd be gay. I don't find any of those pictures attractive.


What if you wanted to date men, but prefer real vaginas to penises? xD


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

i do.
(10char)


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

ficsci said:


> And when I mention "tomboy", I *don't* mean "sporty" or "adventurous" or "has interests that are associated with masculinity". I really mean androgynous, in looks and behavior (body language, way of connecting with other people, personality, etc).


Thanks for clarifying. I had an entirely different idea of what the term meant.

I don't know if I could say I'd never be attracted to a woman with this kind of style, but I haven't been in the past.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

I think you mean "androgynous-looking females" rather than "tomboys". 


My answer is not really, for the androgynous girls. However, a girl who has "tomboyish" interests could interest me, but I wouldn't be particularly attracted to her just for that reason.


*Side note: *Tilda Swinton is gorgeous and amazing. Yes.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I had an entirely different idea of what the term meant.


The OP changed the original definition to fit her preferences. She means androgynous, not tomboy. 

Tomboy: _A tomboy is a girl who exhibits characteristics or behaviors considered typical of the gender role of a boy, including the wearing of typically masculine-oriented clothes and engaging in games and activities that are often physical in nature, and which are considered in many cultures to be the domain of boys. Occasionally, such girls are called tomgirls._

In short: A girl who enjoys rough, noisy activities traditionally associated with boys.


I'm a stickler about semantics because I grew up as a tomboy. Some may consider my outward appearance to be too feminine now to continue using the title.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

PseudoSenator said:


> *I think you mean "androgynous-looking females" rather than "tomboys". *
> 
> 
> My answer is not really, for the androgynous girls. However, a girl who has "tomboyish" interests could interest me, but I wouldn't be particularly attracted to her just for that reason.


Thank you very much. I know a few males have been confused in this thread because of the use of words.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

What's sufficient "female advertisement"?

Really. Those pictures are all about hairstyle and clothes. So, what hairstyle and clothes say "feminine" to you? And more importantly - *why* do they say "feminine" to you?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> In short: A girl who enjoys rough, noisy activities traditionally associated with boys.


Yeah, I dig that. That's what I was thinking when I saw the title. I've dated a handful of those.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I did like tilda swinton's look in Constantine.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not attracted to women who look androgynous. I require some clear signs of the feminine form. It doesn't have to be large breasts spilling out of a shirt; something more subtle will do fine. But unless the primitive part of my brain clicks and registers that "that is a woman," there is no attraction.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Has the body of a 13 year old boy? No thanks.
Likes video games and action movies? Yes please.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

DustyDrill said:


> Has the body of a 13 year old boy? No thanks.
> Likes video games and action movies? Yes please.


Hmm, but 13 year old boys like video games and action movies...mentality of a 13 year old boy, body of a woman?


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Hmm, but 13 year old boys like video games and action movies...mentality of a 13 year old boy, body of a woman?


30 year old men also enjoy video games and action movies.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Alddous1031 said:


> 30 year old men also enjoy video games and action movies.


Ah, you edited "boys" out and put "men". I think going around and calling yourself a 30-year-old boy is bad for street cred.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Ah, you edited "boys" out and put "men". I think going around and calling yourself a 30-year-old boy is bad for street cred.


Yes, I realized my mistake and corrected myself. That was pretty fast if you actually saw the first one, xD I edited it in like, 10 seconds.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Hmm, but 13 year old boys like video games and action movies...mentality of a 13 year old boy, body of a woman?


Well if you put it like that it sounds fucked up.... I just got Freuded.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

It's going to be a case by case basis, but I'm attracted to both the old school and the new school tomboy. Thing is, with the old school tomboy, it's personality aspects you're going to be attracted to, so it's a more in-depth attraction. With the question being posed here, it's asking for strictly physical based attraction. I like the girl with blue hair, because I'm attracted to that sort of "bad ass" look. As for Tilda Swinton, she'd probably finish just behind Reba McEntire in my world's most attractive women list. I think she's beautiful, but if I'm to be honest, the part of her I find most attractive (physically speaking) is her feet. I don't know if that can really be counted in this feminine vs. masculine bit. lol


----------



## Exit (Nov 2, 2009)

Short hair is so serially hot. I'm attracted to feminine energy, but feminine energy under a bit of masculine aesthetic slays me.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Depends on the guy. 

From my experience, not necessarily, or at least the people I tend to hang around. I'm as 'tomboy' as they get, but I have a very feminine body, and dress rather feminine, no mistake I'm a woman here. Guys just don't like my personality around these parts, and if they do, I'm just a great friend to be around...'one of the guys' as they say. Maybe it's the contrast they can't handle. 

It's understandable, too much of a good thing can just be way too much.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Tawanda said:


> Depends on the guy.
> 
> From my experience, not necessarily, or at least the people I tend to hang around. I'm as 'tomboy' as they get, but I have a very feminine body, and dress rather feminine, no mistake I'm a woman here.* Guys just don't like my personality around these parts, and if they do, I'm just a great friend to be around...'one of the guys' as they say. Maybe it's the contrast they can't handle. *
> 
> It's understandable, too much of a good thing can just be way too much.


I'm in the same predicament.


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember in high school there was this bipolar girl who was very aggressive and very extroverted, as well as very impulsive with what she said and did. She probably got around four or five different dates from different guys. She's as close to a tom-boy as I've ever experienced in my life.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

In my experience, they seem to. At least, the guys I'd be interested in have been. I have too much of a guy brain to fit in with other females, much of the time, and often guys seem a little surprised with how easily I fit in with them and the kind of interests I share with them. A lot of guys go after the very feminine girls, though. Luckily I've never had a crush on one of them.

Can't really comment on the androgynous girl thing. I've never met a guy who expressed such a preference. It's not like I've asked many though. What I can say is that I'm pretty much curves-less...and because of that, am very overlooked. So my guess is that most guys prefer the big boobies and tiny waist. :tongue:


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

It would really depend on the definition of 'tomboy'.

The photos you posted aren't within my definition.



ficsci said:


>


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> It would really depend on the definition of 'tomboy'.
> 
> The photos you posted aren't within my definition.


what's the connection between those 2 photos?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Thank you very much. I know a few males have been confused in this thread because of the use of words.


Yes, we're pretty thick like that.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

if they don't, I'm screwed.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Err ,to stress the point, I guess, now would be a good picture time, haha


Although these pictures remind me nothing of myself, except maybe the one with the tie. I think androgyny rather than tomboy.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I definitely got the andro thing going. More energy-wise than anything, I don't look anything like a man, but I do have an aggressive/challenger vibe, that part of me isn't subtle either, but it's still got a feminine coloring of sorts.

I've had submissive men be drawn to me, just like submissive women. By submissive, I mean more so than myself, which isn't hard to accomplish. 

The more dominant men with a more of a power-vibe, always made great friends.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I normally go for tomboys. My experiences with girly girls have not gone well. There is something awesome about a girl who cna take hsit like a guy and punch right back.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Those girls aren't tomboys. 

They strike me more as punk. 

In my experience... Tomboys are women who simply don't follow "female" beauty standards... and wear ungendered clothes, lack of makeup, ungenderd hairstyle, etc.

And yes... I think those kinds of girls are amazingly free spirited, which I consider to be an aspect of beauty in of itself.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

God, if I knew I'd see such things I wish the acid I spilled this morning in fact hit my eyes.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

What Btmangan said. I also have a thing for Ellen Degeneres. I think that type of look is a turn on. Though I like comedians.



Btmangan said:


> Those girls aren't tomboys.
> 
> They strike me more as punk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

to me it would just depend. if that's just how that person is, then ok--if they're trying really hard (being something other than genuine), then no. 

not sure if this qualifies as "tom-boyish" but i've always been attracted to the "darker" girls--the ones that give off a "careful to touch... might get cut" sort of vibe. 

back to topic:

first picture is good-looking, but i don't find her (?) attractive, mainly because the gender isn't obvious--she looks like a feminine guy.

the second is good-looking in a superficial sort of way.

the third looks like a little boy.

the fourth is obviously a woman but has masculine features (or at least appears to in that picture).

the fifth is very striking--her gaze is penetrating--i've actually had a crush on this actress since i was in the 7th grade. 

basically, for me at least, whether or not someone is or isn't attractive comes down to the person as a whole--can they pull it off or not?--and that usually leads back to whether or not they're being genuine--we're attractive as we were when we were born, and that attraction follows us through our choices in life--so we're attractive as we are when we're healthy...?


----------



## a space whale (Jul 12, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I know a few males have been confused in this thread because of the use of words.


This is very funny, because we males continue to deliver:



Btmangan said:


> Those girls aren't tomboys.


I'm pretty sure the point of the original post was not to help the author discover the meaning of "tomboy" -- though I suppose we are all free to say whatever we want.

@ficsci you would have been much better off just posting the pictures and writing "BOYS: U THINK HOT OR NOT??!?!" (hah)
As for my answer: I can't really pick the common aspect of the pictures you posted.

On first impressions: 1 and 5 are just straight up babes with short hair. The other three, no attraction whatsoever ('cept for the boobs on the black gal) so there'd be little chance of me ever discovering anything about their character.

As for women with "masculine" character...hard to say, though I've certainly never ended up very close to anyone like that. Not sure if I'm thinking of the same sort of masculinity as you though, you'd have to give some examples.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

not like the ones you identified.

when it comes to personality i don't care if she's a tomboy 

when it comes to appearance and voice, i want her to look and sound like a girl


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to be a tomboy when I was younger and even now, I've been told I have a masculine personality and act like a guy. My mannerisms, the way I sit, etc are kinda boyish. I also have a really bad attitude, lol. But I think I'm a nice person, I just seem...not nice.

However, I like make-up, skirts, heels, teddy bears and having nice hair. I shall not be judged.

I also things which are stereotypically linked with men, such as video games, playing catch(how is this a man thing anyway?), movies with explosions and blood, watching wrestling(even if it's fake, I still like cheering okay?!), rough play...wait...my mind is wandering. Stereotypes are dumb.

I don't like talking about feelings, romance movies, any form of celebrity talk, 'making love', romance... I don't like a lot of things. What I like does change depending on who I'm with though. I won't lie and say I haven't had a few romantic fantasies with a partner. 
Whenever men hit on me or try to get to know me, it never works out. They always talk about the wrong stuff...the stuff I really don't wanna hear or even think about.:frustrating:

...I wouldn't mind having a more feminine personality...I mean, men and women are supposed to balance each other out, right? or something, Idk. I have experienced a period where I definitely felt like more of a woman, but that was when I was in a relationship. He acted like a girl and I had to respect his feelings, and listen to his insecurities and listen to him all the time and show interest in things he did, etc.

It was difficult. I ultimately ended up turning very feminine near the end though.


----------



## Minx McMinxie (Aug 9, 2011)

Is that Skunk Anansie in the first post? I love her. 

As for tomboys, yes, they are my weakness. I love it when girls have short hair and dress like guys, but personality changes everything for me. If they are unlikable, I am immediately unmotivated. However, if a girl is enthusiastic and eccentric, I am immediately drawn towards her.

EDIT: Furthermore, I think it might be an aspect in my personality that I like tomboys. Due to my tendency to be more passive and stereotypically 'feminine', I prefer to be with someone who's more assertive and decisive. Someone who's controlling doesn't quite describe it. I guess if I were in a 'straight' relationship, I'd likely be the 'female' counterpart, so the idea of a masculine counterpart attracts me more.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

ficsci said:


> ^ Well, that kind of person could have any appearance or personality. Sorry, I'm not asking about straight guys in general, I'm asking for *your* opinion, do *you* like tomboys?


Fine. Mostly, but not strictly - the devil is always in the details, m'lady.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

It's not about liking or disliking for me.
Personally speaking, when I see someone dressed like in those pictures, I assume they're gay.


----------



## SteffSweetlySour (May 4, 2010)

ficsci said:


> Do straight guys like tomboys?


I know a few guys who prefer the less prissy style on a girl... :happy: 



Fizz said:


> The OP changed the original definition to fit her preferences. She means androgynous, not tomboy.
> 
> Tomboy: _A tomboy is a girl who exhibits characteristics or behaviors considered typical of the gender role of a boy, including the wearing of typically masculine-oriented clothes and engaging in games and activities that are often physical in nature, and which are considered in many cultures to be the domain of boys. Occasionally, such girls are called tomgirls._
> 
> ...



Androgynous women seem to fit the definition of tomboy you gave just as well as women like yourself who dress frilly but act like one of the guys, nothing says you have to meet all these parameters to be considered a tomboy. In fact you would fit into the androgynous parameters as well... So the two aren't mutually exclusive. :wink: 
*Androgyny: "Showing characteristics of both sexes"...*




L'Empereur said:


> Nope. Sorry.


I find your new avatar distracting to a ridiculous degree...O_O Don't ever change it. :tongue:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

There's a difference between an androgynous appearing _body_ and an androgynous _style_ as well. Most of the women in the OP appear androgynous/masculine in their clothes because they have a more subtly feminine body type & facial features; but some women may dress in an androgynous/masculine style & not appear so androgynous due to their more overtly feminine body type & facial features. I think someone else mentioned that among men, this is likely the preferred tomboy (the one with the overtly feminine body type), along with the personality aspects.

For the record, I am not a tomboy in any sense and honestly resent implications of superiority in tomboys because I see it as a degradation of feminine qualities as inferior to masculine ones. The idea that femininity is somehow more frivolous than masculinity grates on my nerves. I mean, concerning stereotypical, gender associated interests, makeup, fashion, and romantic-comedies are no more silly than video games, sports and action movies.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Not the way you defined it so much. I do find that I am usually much more aroused by non-gender conforming females than super-conforming - e.g. I like girls with short hair (3-6") and who wear funky styles. I also like conforming females, but usually in a less sexually charged and more rounded out way. 
I don't care for the girls that only have male friends and swill beer until they puke and basically be a female frat boy. I do like girls who are into adventure activities (hiking, biking, road trips, etc.)

Here are some examples:

Extremely hot.









Really really cute.









Quite pretty:









If this is torture, chain me to the wall:









Hot!









Wowsers. O.O Gorgeous and cute and zOMG









Prettttty









Phew! Hottie! (I kinda ran out of expressions. I'm not really one to make cat-calls)









These are the other end of the spectrum. I love, love, LOVE tall brunette women with curves, light eyes, and attitude. The last one looks eerily like my ex girlfriend, but it's not her.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Tilda Swinton is a tom-boy? I hadn't noticed this at all probably because I am too busy thinking how hot she is.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry for reviving this thread. But I took the BBC Brain Sex test. And, duh, I got the result of an *average man*.

I think it's because of the "masculine" results I got in certain sections of the test:
- good visual-spatial skills (e.g. geometry, reading maps)
- suck at multi-tasking (spot the difference test)
- bad at word-associations (although I'm not sure if I did it correctly, I held back words that seem irrelevant)
- has ring fingers longer than index fingers (high testosterone level)

Yet I also got results that typically fit into feminine traits:
- high level of empathy
- attraction to masculine faces

side note: my gay male friend got the result of an *average woman* (... is that why I was attracted to him? lol)


As a continuation of my interest in queer theory-related subjects, I'm wondering if these skills actually inherently affect _behavior_ or _body-language_. You know, it's not odd to think that the way your brain is structured might affect your motor skills/body coordination.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

OrangeAppled said:


> There's a difference between an androgynous appearing _body_ and an androgynous _style_ as well. Most of the women in the OP appear androgynous/masculine in their clothes because they have a more subtly feminine body type & facial features; but some women may dress in an androgynous/masculine style & not appear so androgynous due to their more overtly feminine body type & facial features. I think someone else mentioned that among men, this is likely the preferred tomboy (the one with the overtly feminine body type), along with the personality aspects.
> 
> For the record, I am not a tomboy in any sense and honestly resent implications of superiority in tomboys because I see it as a degradation of feminine qualities as inferior to masculine ones. The idea that femininity is somehow more frivolous than masculinity grates on my nerves. I mean, concerning stereotypical, gender associated interests, makeup, fashion, and romantic-comedies are no more silly than video games, sports and action movies.


I agree, I actually have a feminine body type, which is why I can't pass as the opposite sex, but often my body language is still quite guyish naturally. But with regards to your second paragraph, I've experienced that showing that I'm a tomboy has earned me much less respect than when I show my more feminine side. However, I do agree that some _women_ might find the idea of being tomboy (perhaps even acting unnaturally masculine) appealing, because they get to feel like men, hence as if they have the "male privilege". A lot of straight men actually don't mind women being "powerful", but they want to woman to be "powerful" in a stereotypically female way, because that's the place that female sex is allowed to have (hence the situation in which they're going to treat women nicely). In the end most people just don't like those who don't quite fit in.

(Sorry if I'm generalizing, I'm speaking of stereotypes).


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

@ficsci: I'm pretty sure that test is meaningless.

The multi-tasking and visual spatial things are inconsistent and the length of the index/middle finger idea is straight up BS.

This is straight up "info-tainment".


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

@William I am I am not completely convinced by the test either, as, for example, a male NF could have a lot of empathy, which is supposedly "female" trait. Of course not all results would be consistent, like the testosterone idea. However, the test was created around the findings about the _physical_ differences between male and female brains. For example, the female brain typically has more neural connections between the left and right brains. Their amygdalas also show different levels of responses.

Also read this:
Gay Men, Straight Women Have Similar Brains

Of course they need to do more research to show a more convincing outcome, but I really think they're getting to some scientific explanations about how biological factors have some effects on gender & sexual behavior, perhaps even explain why some people feel that they are in between genders and help those who are different to be more tolerated for being who they are. And I'm one of those people who have always wanted some kind of explanation.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Scratch that. I just hit page 2. This is the first time anyone's ever shown me anything to back up their "more connections" statements. 

I'm still skeptical about whether the anatomical differences are the cause or result (or neither) of different behaviours, know what I mean?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The concept of "what a Tomboy looks like" is going to have 1000 different versions. Your version, androgyny, for example, is different from mine. 

I'd answer your question "yes, at least potentially", based upon my definition of "Tomboy". The profile of a "Tomboy", which is attractive to me is a woman:

1) who is into physical pursuits for recreation, particularly those that are more typically associated with men and/or that involve a degree of physical risk (e.g. contact sports, trail running/bike riding, soccer/football, etc.) , or even who is into rough-housing with her kids, as opposed to "lighter" sports activities (jogging, golf, aerobics, etc.) or of course no physical activities at all, and who has a few bruises, scars and/or cuts to show for it; 

2) who does not need to be "dressed up" or wearing makeup all the time; 

3) who is still feminine insofar as she is straight and likes a masculine man in her life; and 

4) knows how to and likes to dress up and get made up if the situation calls for it. 


That's a narrow definition, but that's my comfort level with "Tomboys". I've never thought it completely through, but there are certainly women who I'd call "Tomboys" who are less feminine than that in behavior but still straight, but I'm not into that nor am I into the stereotypical "butch" look. 

I like "women", but women who are 100% "girly girls" annoy me and I'm simply not attracted to women who are butch or androgynous. There's definitely room in that theoretical spectrum for some masculine traits.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I think there's a difference between being androgynous and being a tomboy. To put it simplistically, androgyny exists in the middle of the gender spectrum. Tomboys are close to androgynous but they're still in the realm of female. Tom*bois* are also close to androgynous but they're more in the realm of male.

Tomboy:










Androgynous:











Tomboi:











I'm not a man, but I fall into the category of tomboi/stud/butch, and I'd date/be attracted to any one of these women that I've posted above.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

OrangeAppled said:


> For the record, I am not a tomboy in any sense and honestly resent implications of superiority in tomboys because I see it as a degradation of feminine qualities as inferior to masculine ones. The idea that femininity is somehow more frivolous than masculinity grates on my nerves. I mean, concerning stereotypical, gender associated interests, makeup, fashion, and romantic-comedies are no more silly than video games, sports and action movies.


Exactly. Masculinity should not be held as the top standard, and men and women who are feminine should not be seen as lesser beings because of who they are.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

ficsci said:


> Hi guys, sorry for reviving this thread. But I took the BBC Brain Sex test. And, duh, I got the result of an *average man*.
> 
> I think it's because of the "masculine" results I got in certain sections of the test:
> - good visual-spatial skills (e.g. geometry, reading maps)
> ...


I have taken ths test a few times. I either get right in the middle or about 25 on either side.


----------



## jackflat0021 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Yes*

yes i like tomboys to answer the question a woman is a woman


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

If they don't rape me, good. If they do rape me, cool.


----------



## jackflat0021 (Nov 20, 2011)

i just see a women dont get fooled much by the clothes and if she is dressed well even better


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Tomboys are close to androgynous but they're still in the realm of female. Tom*bois* are also close to androgynous but they're more in the realm of male.


What about the realm of Middle Earth?


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> What about the realm of Middle Earth?


Middle Earth belongs to a powerful race called the Drogys (pronounced *DRAH*-*geez*).


----------



## jackflat0021 (Nov 20, 2011)

its a simple question and the answer is yes the rest of whats being said is just opinion according to experience for example when i think tomboy i think of athletic girls basketball, skateboarding, soccer the list goes on but this is because of my way of thinking


----------



## Tempest09 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hell yes...


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never had a problem attracting guys. Actually, it seems that the less makeup I wear, the more I get approached. 

For some reason, if I wear even a little bit of makeup, it looks like too much. People think I'm wearing makeup when I'm wearing none at all. >.>

And personality-wise, I tend to click quite well with most guys I talk to. The ones looking for the typical demure, high-maintenance princess usually steer clear of me in the first place. 

So yes, tomcats like tomboys.


----------

